# My new little baby! :)



## Lucky_072508 (Jul 22, 2011)

Yesterday my mom and I drove to Middleofnowhere, Arkansas to pick up my new goat! I already had one, a 4.5 month old Nigerian Dwarf named Sully. Sully had been by himself since July and he was desperately needing a little brother. I had 3 goats to choose from and it took me quite awhile to decide. I picked the baby, even tho he is quite skittish, but I know he'll come around. Sully was like him and now i'm constantly tripping over him because he wants to be right by me. My new goat is a pygmy and he's 2 months old. His original name was Mr. Wiggles and I renamed him Jake. (His full name is Jacob Edward lol) He already has several nicknames. I mostly call him Jake and Jakey, but I also call him Wiggles and Wigs.  He was dam raised, but i'm going to bottle feed him until he's weaned at 12 weeks. Sully did really well switching from mom to bottle and it made him friendlier. Sully really likes the new arrangement! They haven't had any problems since being together and they're really enjoying each other's company. And whenever I feed Jake, my mom has to distract Sully with food. He hates that of course. :roll: Jake has been crying almost nonstop and is going hoarse which is sad.  Jake seems to like noise tho (where he came from was noisy) and whenever the dogs get barking really loud, he stops crying. 
Anyway, here's pics! What do you think about his conformation/coloring?


----------



## freedomstarfarm (Mar 25, 2011)

Congrats on the new cute!! :stars:


----------



## KentuckyGirl (Sep 21, 2011)

He is just two adorable!!! Congrats!


----------



## RMADairyGoats (Jun 20, 2011)

What a cutie  Congrats! :stars:


----------



## Calico Patch Farm (Mar 8, 2011)

He is a pretty boy! I love the silver ones


----------



## KW Farms (Jun 21, 2008)

Congrats!! :stars:


----------



## myfainters (Oct 30, 2009)

What a cutie!


----------



## toth boer goats (Jul 20, 2008)

Congrats........ so cute.... :thumb: :greengrin:


----------



## milkmaid (Sep 15, 2010)

Love his coloring!!!!!  I'm hoping to get a roan with white overlay from one of my does this year.


----------



## ksalvagno (Oct 6, 2009)

Very cute! Congratulations! :stars:


----------

